# North Gold Coast water



## Seeker (31/10/14)

I'm planning on my first AG BIAB this weekend.

I'll only be doing British ales for now.

I've not been able to get a water report and have also been told by Craftbrewer that my water could come from one of 4 or 5 different places on any particular day.

I filter all water through carbon, and I have some calcium sulphate and to hand.


Is water something I should be worried about on the GC, and if so what do other local brewers do?


----------



## angus_grant (31/10/14)

I would think for your first few AG batches water treatment would be very low on the list. 

Concentrate on your mash temp control, mash steps, dialling your system in with mash losses, sparging, boil off rates, hop utilisation, hot break, etc. 

Water treatment is still low on my list. Next step is to start looking at mash ph and what I need to do there. May involve water treatment, but at this stage simply getting ph readings.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/10/14)

Yep. Water chem is probably the ;ast thing to worry about with AG. You need to get afew brews under your belt before hitting the water salts. It will just add an extra layer of complexity if you are only starting out


----------



## Eagleburger (31/10/14)

There hasnt been a lot of chlorine lately as far as I can tell. 10 weeks ago the chlorine was so bad I had to tip a brew on the grass, only one I have had to. Slow carbon filtering and some ascorbic acid can clear the chlorine. I now filter at 3L/hr through two carbon filters.


----------



## dammag (31/10/14)

The only water report I've been able to find for Gold Coast water has calcium at around 14.5ppm. Chlorides and sulphates are absent. I just up the calcium to around 100ppm using CaCl or CaSo4 depending on the style.

This seems a safe place to start with enough calcium for yeast health.


----------



## kevo (1/11/14)

I don't bother because I am;
A-lazy
B- don't really know what I'm doing 

My beers don't seem horrendous as a result. 

But it is something I'd be keen to get my head around down the track.


----------



## TheBBQMole (8/11/14)

hey guys, I havn't been able to find any information on Sulphate in Gold Coast water supply. Does anyone have and information or ppm readings?


----------

